# What's Next? Lenses & Cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 8, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8832"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8832" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8832"></a></div>
<strong>Lenses</strong>

I’ve heard that Canon will be introducing a lot of new lenses this year. Quite possibly a record amount of new lenses announced in a single calendar year. For the moment, it’s unknown whether the lens count will include any mirrorless camera lenses, or if we’re talking EF lenses.</p>
<p>I will say, Canon may be updating lenses to help resolve a coming huge megapixel camera. We’ve heard previously a lot of short focal length lenses are <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/a-loose-roadmap-cr1/">on the update schedule</a>, and we just saw 2 primes and a zoom announced.</p>
<p>Keep watching patents for clues. The <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/patents-24mm-f2-8-50mm-f1-2-300mm-f4/">EF 24 f/2.8 seemed like an odd duck</a>, yet here it is. I almost expect  an  EF 50 f/1.2L II, no IS on that one though.</p>
<p><strong>Camera Bodies

</strong>Lots of speculation about the end of the month for a new camera body. However, there is nothing concrete and I’ve been told that things are going “back and forth” in regards to an announcement.</p>
<p>I will say I have heard there will be a very high megapixel camera some time in 2012, possibly in the 40mp range and it won’t be the “5D Mark III”.</p>
<p>The next announcement should be for an EOS body or two.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## mathino (Feb 8, 2012)

We've seen a lot of patents in last period of time. I *hope* for new 50 f/1.4. 14-24 f/2.8 will be also welcomed, I guess (patent exists - was published with 70-200 f/2.8L IS II).

In case of bodies:

1.) I think that there will be one high mpx camera + I assume it will be the 4K with RAW video (which was also patented). It will be low fps, fewer AF points, video and studio focused camera. This could be 4000-4500 USD.

2.) I _assume_ it will be something like posted 5D-X or however it will be called. Light prosumer body with good AF, around 6 fps, +-22 mpx FF sensor, great high ISO and around 3000 USD as price tag goes. This will not be a direct competitor to D800 (fewer mpx, less fps, possibly no RAW video).

3.) I think there will be a Rebel body. Not sure about specs. Maybe they just bump new processor in it and 24 mpx sensor (but currently 18 mpx is enough).

There is, for sure, market for another 2 FF bodies. _If_ they divide them like this, they will definitely profit from this.


----------



## pedro (Feb 8, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>Camera Bodies
> 
> </strong>Lots of speculation about the end of the month for a new camera body. However, there is nothing concrete and I’ve been told that things are going “back and forth” in regards to an announcement.</p>
> <p>I will say I have heard there will be a very high megapixel camera some time in 2012, possibly in the 40mp range and it won’t be the “5D Mark III”.</p>
> <p>The next announcement should be for an EOS body or two.</p>



If the high MP body is not the 5D Mark III then maybe an allrounder 21-24 MP or the 5Dx as rumored earlier will hopefully materialize. 51K ISO would be okay for me. Well, maybe some very usable 102 K at H1 as well 8)


----------



## mathino (Feb 8, 2012)

pedro said:


> If it's not the 5Diii and if I am right, that's the body linked to high MP count, then maybe an allrounder 21-24 MP or the 5Dx as rumored earlier will hopefully materialize. 51K ISO would be okay for me. Well, maybe some very usable 102 K at H1 as well 8)



+1 on this. I'm in the market for new DSLR as my 450D is out-of-date (but a great camera) and I want FF for my low light work. Native ISO 51K will be great, but I can live with _"only"_ 25 600 without too much visible noise (could be axpandable to 104K if you ask me). And ofc decent AF - 7D AF would work for me. I do not need anything more.


----------



## Glider (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi All

I have to say with all these new lenses with high resolving power what are we going to put them on???

in other words where are the hi resolution bodies .


----------



## mathino (Feb 8, 2012)

Glider said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have to say with all these new lenses with high resolving power what are we going to put them on???
> 
> in other words where are the hi resolution bodies .



...as I've said/written before. There was official statement that Canon is developing 4k capable camera. What I think is this will be the _high mpx_ studio camera. There is a market space for such body, but do not expect it to be 2700 USD, better around 4000-4500 USD (that's my guess).

Good and "plausible" dates for announcement are: 25th anniversary of EOS, NAB show in Las Vegas and Photokina.

On CES/PMA was nothing announced in relation with EOS system from Canon, now at CP+ we have 3 new lenses - next is 25th EOS anniversary (really important date so I expect some new stuff), NAB and Photokina.


----------



## 00Q (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd say, I'm ready for rumours about the 24-70mm IS MKIII. Annnouncement yesterday was damn disappointing.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bring it on... I've been saying for months that a 40mpx body has to be in the offing... my money is still on a FF 40mpx 5DIII and a FF 18mpx 9Dx, leaving room for the 7DII to stay APS-C and gradually up the crop game.

Primes are so specialised now, I'm hopeful of a two tier range of outstanding L primes and really very good entry level primes with IS, with the entry level stuff covering a wider range of options. Plus a continuation of upgrades to the stellar tilt-shift lenses


----------



## JR (Feb 8, 2012)

The good news guys is right around the time the 1DX was announced last year there was no talk of a high MP camera in the works from Canon - or at least this was the corporate policy not to mention it so as to not contradict the 1DX move to have "only" 18MP.

Now that the cat is out of the bag, we keep hearing (well maybe more Graig then us!) more and more of the high MP camera some dream of being part of the 2012 line up. I think it will come after the 5DX or 5DIII and am sure it will blow the D800 out of the water.

12 months from now when all major camera bodies are out and shipping from all major player, not sure we will have so many Canon fans here requestioning their choice (or maybe they will regret switching if they do it too early!).

My two cents.


----------



## phischeye (Feb 8, 2012)

My hopes are for a soon-to-be released 5DM3 with a recycled 1DX sensor at 18MP and a $2700 price tag. This would be a great entry level FF camera that attracts the prosumer market. 

As for the mega pixel monster, I think it is going get a smaller number in front of the D, it might be 2, 3 or 4. Since 3D might be misleading (but if you spend $3500 and more on a body, you should know what your are getting) my bets are on 4D. The smaller the number, the pricier. And if it really is the 4k cinema camera, 4D makes sense. With 40MP and a price tag of $4000+. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 8, 2012)

Really hoping for a 7DMkII announcement in the next few weeks. Ideally with a swivel screen, but if not it won't be a deal killer. Also a T4i would be great news and a good second body for my needs - both video and photo.

Looking to upgrade my personal camera body soon and have been holding off for these upgrades before making the investment.

Professionally, if the T4i is a Digic 5 sensor, the video quality should improve in low light a bit more and would be a great second or third camera on shoots for relatively low cost.


----------



## mathino (Feb 8, 2012)

phischeye said:


> My hopes are for a soon-to-be released 5DM3 with a recycled 1DX sensor at 18MP and a $2700 price tag. This would be a great entry level FF camera that attracts the prosumer market.
> 
> As for the mega pixel monster, I think it is going get a smaller number on front of the D, it might be 2, 3 or 4. Since 3D might be misleading (but if you spend $3500 and more on a body, you should know what your are getting) my bets are on 4D. The smaller the number, the pricier. And if it really is the 4k cinema camera, 4D makes sense. With 40MP and a price tag of $4000+.
> 
> just my 2 cents



+1

Same feeling here. Deifinitely will be above 4000+ USD in case of 4k capable camera.

As for affordable FF, I don't mind if it will be 18 mpx or 22 mpx. Just put good AF at least 7D-like and I will be pleased. Native ISO 100-12800 or 100-25600 will be enough for most of people.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 8, 2012)

With much better MTF edge performance and a new 82mm filter could a new high MP camera actually have a larger sensor than FF, not much larger but more able to use the lens to the edges.


----------



## outsider (Feb 8, 2012)

Stuart said:


> With much better MTF edge performance and a new 82mm filter could a new high MP camera actually have a larger sensor than FF, not much larger but more able to use the lens to the edges.


Doubtful.
Unless the lenses had a new designation (like the EF-S lenses were for ASP-C sensor cameras) I don't think Canon would put out a larger then FF sensor for a few lenses.

Also, I don't know how much more usable are there is outside the FF area.


----------



## frisk (Feb 8, 2012)

Regarding bodies, what I hope Canon will do is to introduce two new bodies this year, and the rumours suggesting that there are different prototypes being tested make me hope this might even be the case - after all Canon probably realizes it cannot make everyone happy with a single offering.

So, if I speculate about what Canon might be offering in the $2700-$4500 range, this is what I would predict:

On one end there would be a high-MP camera for landscape/studio photographers, meant to compete against the new Nikon. As someone pointed out, a 40MP camera would also be the right size for 4x4 oversampling - very convenient for top-notch video performance. For this market, it should be possible to sacrifice high-ISO and FPS performance - that is not the primary need of the potential customers for this one.

The other camera would be the "junior" version of the 1DX - a little less of everything. Smaller body, single Digic, single card, 22 MPs, and maybe 6-7 fps, but with a much improved focus system compared to 5DII and a very-good high-ISO performance. Some people might see this as a FF upgrade for 7D users as well.


----------



## phischeye (Feb 8, 2012)

frisk said:


> On one end there would be a high-MP camera for landscape/studio photographers, meant to compete against the new Nikon. As someone pointed out, a 40MP camera would also be the right size for 4x4 oversampling - very convenient for top-notch video performance. For this market, it should be possible to sacrifice high-ISO and FPS performance - that is not the primary need of the potential customers for this one.



Yea, I can see that. With the 24-70 NO-IS release yesterday, I bet canon wants to make sure that the 4K video folks have a decent lens. And from what I am told, IS is not so good on video.


----------



## heron88 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm in for a 4k, 40mp, for $4k  May change my mind if it doesn't have a raw codec. 4k doesn't mean anything to me if its highly compressed. I prefer raw 1080p over compressed 4k for sure. 

Also, I know this is a long shot and hasn't been mentioned at all, but if Canon could somehow squeeze in 120fps at full HD for us, that would be AWESOME


----------



## Woody (Feb 8, 2012)

Thom Hogan believes "Nikon and Canon came to a similar conclusion: amateurs need more pixels, pros probably don't." - quoted from
http://bythom.com/2011%20Nikon%20News.htm

If Thom Hogan is right, I wonder if the 40+ MP FF camera is going to be packaged in a Rebel-like camera?  Just curious...


----------



## crjiro (Feb 8, 2012)

phischeye said:


> frisk said:
> 
> 
> > On one end there would be a high-MP camera for landscape/studio photographers, meant to compete against the new Nikon. As someone pointed out, a 40MP camera would also be the right size for 4x4 oversampling - very convenient for top-notch video performance. For this market, it should be possible to sacrifice high-ISO and FPS performance - that is not the primary need of the potential customers for this one.
> ...



Why not? The 100LMacroIS is really good. If people don't like IS, they can turn it off. I can't see paying so much for the new 24-70 w/o IS. The price is too high.


----------



## vlim (Feb 8, 2012)

you know what, i don't really care about these bodies because i can't afford them for now and i might be wrong but we have already great bodies available  But a great lens, affordable and weather sealed that i can use for wildlife photography that's what i'm waiting for !

Of course i'm talking about new versions of the 300 f/4 L IS (since 1997), 400 f/5.6 L (since 1993) and even 100-400 f/4-5.6 L IS (since 1998).

And i think (i should say i hope) one of them is coming this year 8)


----------



## nikkito (Feb 8, 2012)

Hell Yeah! Canon, keep them coming


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2012)

I just think this thinking takes for granted that companies always follow the same gameplan. What we've learned from the last 5 months from CanoNikon is that they don't. They release models. Then leapfrog them. They retreat on some specs. Some specs get turned up to 11. Other fizzle at a 3 or 4. They don't add obvious enhancements (IS to a standard L zoom lens??) then add the enhancement in the strangest places (28 and 24mm non-L lenses??). 

I think the whole thing is very unpredictable. All we have to go on are a couple of very good pictures taken int he field of a protoype (near finished) Canon model that looks like it merges the features of a the 7D and 5DII into one body. The rumors suggest 22-24 mpx. Why Canon wouldn't use it's 18mpx sensor it developed for the 1Dx, I have no idea. Why Canon wouldn't recognize the needs of a large segment of photographers and up the resolution beyond 21mpx meaningfully, I have no idea. 

Why do either of these companies do what they do is in many ways beyond me. But I don't run them, make decisions for them, or even serve on any focus groups for them. 

All I know is Nikon just released the camera I want and I preorderd. And Canon hasn't shown its cards. 



frisk said:


> Regarding bodies, what I hope Canon will do is to introduce two new bodies this year, and the rumours suggesting that there are different prototypes being tested make me hope this might even be the case - after all Canon probably realizes it cannot make everyone happy with a single offering.
> 
> So, if I speculate about what Canon might be offering in the $2700-$4500 range, this is what I would predict:
> 
> ...


----------



## seta666 (Feb 8, 2012)

I want an APS-C body with 90 mpx to get the most of the EF-S 18-200 ;-) Just kidding!
As a macro photographer I have more than enough with 18/22 mpx FF, I wish the improvements come in the DR and ISO 
Would love if they made a camera with real ISO 50 for ultra low noise
Regards


----------



## necator (Feb 8, 2012)

heron88 said:


> I'm in for a 4k, 40mp, for $4k  May change my mind if it doesn't have a raw codec. 4k doesn't mean anything to me if its highly compressed. I prefer raw 1080p over compressed 4k for sure.


Assuming the same compression-factor as for raw-images (5D 12,8MP -> ~11-12Mb raw-filesize) a single 4k-raw-frame would be around 8Mb times 24 frames per second would yield mind-bogging 192Mb/s. Even with dual-CF-cards still a challenge. Not to mention the processing-power needed therefore. I think, this won't be cheap. I think the 4k-raw will be someting for the C300 successor.



> Also, I know this is a long shot and hasn't been mentioned at all, but if Canon could somehow squeeze in 120fps at full HD for us, that would be AWESOME


Again, assuming you are wishing for raw, HD means about 2Mb raw per frame, times 120 gives 240Mb/s. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## shorthand (Feb 8, 2012)

I did want to note quickly that the 24mm f/2.8 patent that was previously published was for a different lens.

*The patent had optical elements with an index of refraction that varied with the radius from center of the optical element.* There is no evidence that this technology was applied to the just-announced 24mm f/2.8.
The patented lens had no IS.
Instead, I don't think that the patent filings for the new 24mm f/2.8 IS and 28mm f/2.8 IS are public yet.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 8, 2012)

Am i the only one who´s worried about the D800? People are selling their Canon gear like crazy, nobody even cares about what the 5dmk3 will be. Is the new D800 the end for Canon? What is this?? Why are canon releasing a new 24 and a new 28?? It´s the same! just walk two steps backwards or forwards. And a new 24-70 prised almost like the same as a 5d2 combined with the old 24-70! What is wrong with canon?? What are they doing? Wake up!


----------



## torger (Feb 8, 2012)

Maestro said:


> Am i the only one who´s worried about the D800? People are selling their Canon gear like crazy, nobody even cares about what the 5dmk3 will be.



I doubt people are selling "like crazy" when Canon hasn't made their move yet. More than one body will likely appear, not only 5Dmk3.

I kind of like the theory of a lower cost all-around 5Dmk3 (baby 1DX, or basically a 5Dmk2 with good AF and improved ISO), and a more specialized and more expensive video high res studio / landscape camera (more expensive than D800 but a bit cooler specs, and less expensive than 1Ds/D3x were). It seems like that combo would please just about every forum-goer . I'd buy the high res one.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Feb 8, 2012)

Maestro said:


> Am i the only one who´s worried about the D800? People are selling their Canon gear like crazy, nobody even cares about what the 5dmk3 will be. Is the new D800 the end for Canon? What is this?? Why are canon releasing a new 24 and a new 28?? It´s the same! just walk two steps backwards or forwards. And a new 24-70 prised almost like the same as a 5d2 combined with the old 24-70! What is wrong with canon?? What are they doing? Wake up!



Yeah, it's insane - people were flipping over cars and burning down buildings trying to find buyers for their Canon gear, but no one is buying!!! This is the end of Canon!!! OMG!!! The entire Canon company is going to go under because you don't like their newest three lenses!!!


----------



## keithfullermusic (Feb 8, 2012)

thepancakeman said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > yer dumb...
> ...




Woah. Wasn't being serious, just a joke.

Also, why don't you read where he posted the exact same thing in another part of the forum. There, people are passive aggressively saying that he is dumb. I am just jokingly saying upfront.


----------



## hambergler (Feb 8, 2012)

Maestro said:


> Am i the only one who´s worried about the D800? People are selling their Canon gear like crazy, nobody even cares about what the 5dmk3 will be. Is the new D800 the end for Canon? What is this?? Why are canon releasing a new 24 and a new 28?? It´s the same! just walk two steps backwards or forwards. And a new 24-70 prised almost like the same as a 5d2 combined with the old 24-70! What is wrong with canon?? What are they doing? Wake up!



A lot of back and forth is good. The better Nikon does the better Canon has to put out to one up them.

I think neither company can put a crippled AF system in any of their FF bodies anymore and that is ultimately a good thing. I think if Canon is not putting there best foot forward (IE worrying about cannibalizing their own sales more than the competition) than they deserve to lose market share.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 8, 2012)

What about the 200-400 f4 with converter. Can we get this lens out of Africa, please


----------



## chabotc (Feb 8, 2012)

What you're saying is: this is going to be an expensive year 

Looking forward to all the new goodies, already pre-ordered the new 24-70 II, and can't wait to pre-order the 1D X - lots of fun stuff happening already and by the sound of things 'we've only just begun'


----------



## anthros (Feb 8, 2012)

phischeye said:


> As for the mega pixel monster, I think it is going get a smaller number in front of the D, it might be 2, 3 or 4. Since 3D might be misleading <snip> my bets are on 4D. The smaller the number, the pricier. And if it really is the 4k cinema camera, 4D makes sense.



It's extremely unlikely that you'll see a camera called a 4D. The number 4 is strongly associated with death in many Asian cultures, including that of Japan. When I worked in Hong Kong, my hotel didn't have a 4th floor; the button panel in the elevator went 1-2-3-5-6[...] It's a lot like the number 13 in the US. 

I suspect "3D" or maybe "1DSX" are more likely candidates. But does it really matter what Canon calls the camera? The photos I take with my 7D wouldn't look any worse (or better) if Canon instead named it the Barbie Super-Fun Photo Cam.

Jason


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Feb 8, 2012)

Ziggy said:


> What about the 200-400 f4 with converter. Can we get this lens out of Africa, please



For probably 10k or so, it can stay there.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 8, 2012)

anthros said:


> phischeye said:
> 
> 
> > As for the mega pixel monster, I think it is going get a smaller number in front of the D, it might be 2, 3 or 4. Since 3D might be misleading <snip> my bets are on 4D. The smaller the number, the pricier. And if it really is the 4k cinema camera, 4D makes sense.
> ...



interesting thing. i guess 3D will be then. but i was hoping for a cheaper FF camera than the 5D but doesn't seem like it.. hope the 5D3 wont be a big different price from mk2.


----------



## BJNY (Feb 8, 2012)

mathino said:


> 1.) I think that there will be one high mpx camera + I assume it will be the 4K with RAW video (which was also patented). It will be low fps, fewer AF points, video and studio focused camera. This could be 4000-4500 USD.



Why would Canon offer a 4K 40mpx camera for $4-5,000
when they just began selling their C300 for $16,000 ?


----------



## mathino (Feb 8, 2012)

BJNY said:


> Why would Canon offer a 4K 40mpx camera for $4-5,000
> when they just began selling their C300 for $16,000 ?



These are just my thoughts  You are right in this case of C300, I've forgotten about it. But as I stated before, there is market for 40 mpx camera aimed for studio/landscape and video. Maybe just FHD.

Thank you for correction


----------



## Maestro (Feb 8, 2012)

I´m sorry if things i said was upsetting to some, the thing is that i´m a very realistic person. I´m not a certain brand fanatic, though Canon is my first choice. The Nikon D800 has the same AF and metering system as the D4. 36mp and probably the best video from a dslr today. I have no doubts in my mind that Canon can make a camera just as good. But they need to hurry, they have to give us something to look forward to, not today not tomorrow, but yesterday. The sad part is that i know for a fact that a lot of people selling their canon gear and the reason is "swithing system" that´s what it says in their ads. Many doubt that Canon can match the D800. As we speak more and more are having thoughts of going to the other side. Canon should not take the D800 lightly. It´s just one camera, but it could destroy the Canon sales if Canon fails to reply right now! Show who´s boss. I always think realistic! Right now Canon is in a lot of trouble.


----------



## phischeye (Feb 8, 2012)

anthros said:


> It's extremely unlikely that you'll see a camera called a 4D. The number 4 is strongly associated with death in many Asian cultures, including that of Japan. When I worked in Hong Kong, my hotel didn't have a 4th floor; the button panel in the elevator went 1-2-3-5-6[...] It's a lot like the number 13 in the US.



That's very interesting, thank you for pointing that out. So what about all those f/4 lenses? Just kidding.


----------



## jwphotography (Feb 8, 2012)

I can tell you this much for sure.... Canon WILL have a 36+ MP camera this year. Canon won't concede the MP race to Nikon. It may not be a 5D3/X, but there will be a high MP monster. I wouldn't be surprised if there's one without the AA filter like the D800E. That was no big surprise.

The question is, how will the current line of lenses fare under 36+ MP scrutiny? Not very well I think. That's why we are going to see a lot of new lenses.

I don't really get the new primes. f/2.8 isn't very fast, and IS isn't as needed at such short focal lengths. The 24-70 f/2.8L has always served my needs well enough. When it doesn't, that's what the f/1.4 primes are for. I just don't see the benefit of an f/2.8 prime unless it's TONS sharper than the fast zooms. Just my $.02.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 8, 2012)

anthros said:


> It's extremely unlikely that you'll see a camera called a 4D. The number 4 is strongly associated with death in many Asian cultures, including that of Japan. When I worked in Hong Kong, my hotel didn't have a 4th floor; the button panel in the elevator went 1-2-3-5-6[...] It's a lot like the number 13 in the US.



So...4D is a no-no, but D4, that's fine? As was pointed out by someone else in another thread...if the number 4 is such a stigma in Japan, why did Nikon release a D4? They are also a Japanese company...


----------



## macfly (Feb 8, 2012)

But funnily enough the the Nikon F4 was the camera that sent Nikon into a decline, and made all of us old enough to remember swap over to Canon, so for Nikon the 4 was unlucky one already, and this new one has just been delayed with firmware glitches too!


----------



## pedro (Feb 8, 2012)

anthros said:


> phischeye said:
> 
> 
> > As for the mega pixel monster, I think it is going get a smaller number in front of the D, it might be 2, 3 or 4. Since 3D might be misleading <snip> my bets are on 4D. The smaller the number, the pricier. And if it really is the 4k cinema camera, 4D makes sense.
> ...



So, what about the 1DMkIV? I maybe wrong, but I do not consider it as very likely not to produce a 4D. Let's get serious: Does any worker at Canon refuse to work on a 4th every month? 8) Nothing intended, just don't take anything of that without a good grain of salt. I once experienced something here in switzerland. I bought some trousers. But the had to tailor it back to my leg length. So the seller said: I have just one question, Sir. Do you mind if we prepare them for the 13th? I said, no. And asked her back: I guess you don't deny your thirteenth salary at the end of year either (swiss workers receive a thirteenth salaray by xmas). So she was puzzled for a moment and stuttered: Of course not! You are absolutely right! 8)


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 8, 2012)

Maestro said:


> I´m sorry if things i said was upsetting to some, the thing is that i´m a very realistic person. I´m not a certain brand fanatic, though Canon is my first choice. The Nikon D800 has the same AF and metering system as the D4. 36mp and probably the best video from a dslr today. I have no doubts in my mind that Canon can make a camera just as good. But they need to hurry, they have to give us something to look forward to, not today not tomorrow, but yesterday. The sad part is that i know for a fact that a lot of people selling their canon gear and the reason is "swithing system" that´s what it says in their ads. Many doubt that Canon can match the D800. As we speak more and more are having thoughts of going to the other side. Canon should not take the D800 lightly. It´s just one camera, but it could destroy the Canon sales if Canon fails to reply right now! Show who´s boss. I always think realistic! Right now Canon is in a lot of trouble.



Well I checked eBay and other places, and have not seen a huge uptick in people dumping Canon. Wouldn't mind it, because a flood of lenses will help me round out my needs.

Video is nice, but fro me I am more concerned with pictures. Have not shot more than a minute of video on my 5D MK II. To some this is huge, to me... meh.

As I have stated... Better to produce a camera that is at the top and remains for years, than to win the initial sprint and then be fore ever behind.

So when Canon does make their moves later this year as expected, and if... nothing says it will be... but IF their specs and performance are better than Nikons, then what... Maybe all these people who panicked will be screaming on the Nikon boards... HEY we need the D850... Canon's new camera shoots 40MP and ours is only 36... They have 61 AF points and ours is only 51... They are native 12800 ISO and ours only 6400... 

When will Nikon produce a decent camera... They have to respond yesterday....

Maybe they can boost the ISO to 256,000 with firmware...

NIKON??? Are you listening...

Opps... Forgot to mention... As one can see from Nikon's customer service ranking... they don't... http://www.customerservicescoreboard.com/Nikon


----------



## CarebbianTraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Now, it's getting interesting. The rumors of the D800 were fixed a long time ago, and they turned out to be correct. But nobody seems to have a clue what the next Canon will be. No clue about a new APS-C sensor. Just some rumors about a 22MP sensor, which I don't believe, because it makes no sense next to the 18MP one.

What I think:
The 5D2 sold like hell, just because of the large sensor with lots of pixels. Nikon has lost quite some consumers and has just presented the answer. The D800 is the reference now and better sooner than later Canon has to release something competitive.
The fact that they've just released a new standard zoom with ultra-high optical quality should be proof enough that a >30MP camera is coming. 4k video makes no sense right now. There aren't even 4k displays on the market.

My bet is on a 3DX with ~40MP FF and the rest about the same as the 7D. Probably with a 3D lens included ;-)


----------



## KyleSTL (Feb 8, 2012)

vlim said:


> ... But a _great lens_, _affordable and weather sealed_ that i can use for wildlife photography that's what i'm waiting for ! ...



I believe affordable is a dying breed. This is the same company that just released an $800 lens to replace a $270 lens; $850 for $360; and a $2300 for $1350. I think 'great' and 'affordable' are becoming mutually exclusive. While Nikon is updating their cheap primes with new cheap primes (35mm f/1.8G, 50mm f/1.8G), Canon adds unnecessary features and increases the price a couple fold.


----------



## CarebbianTraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> vlim said:
> 
> 
> > ... But a _great lens_, _affordable and weather sealed_ that i can use for wildlife photography that's what i'm waiting for ! ...
> ...



new lenses are always more expensive than the old ones, and also their price will drop quite fast. But I also can't understand why they didn't just release a 24-70 f/2.8 IS that covers all. The prime lenses don't make much sense.


----------



## KyleSTL (Feb 8, 2012)

jwphotography said:


> ... The question is, how will the current line of lenses fare under 36+ MP scrutiny? ...



Have you seen images taken with good glass on a 7D? They are good, right? That is the same pixel density as a 46MP FF camera. A 37MP camera is equivalent to 16MP APS-C (D7000). Why is this still part of the conversation? The only APS-C/FF camera with a high density than the 7D is the Sony a77 at 24MP APS-C. Why does everyone think this is some unknown territory we have never seen before?

My 10MP XTi has a higher density sensor than the 5D Mark II, 1Dx, and D4 (would come out to be a 26.3MP FF). Can I still get pixel-level sharpness with excellent glass? The answer is yes.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well obviously what's next in the lens lineup is a 14-24 2.8 (non-is) with the small primes of a 50/1.4 IS usm and 85/1.8 IS usm!


----------



## CarebbianTraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

dilbert said:


> CarebbianTraveler said:
> 
> 
> > Now, it's getting interesting. The rumors of the D800 were fixed a long time ago, and they turned out to be correct. But nobody seems to have a clue what the next Canon will be. No clue about a new APS-C sensor. Just some rumors about a 22MP sensor, which I don't believe, because it makes no sense next to the 18MP one.
> ...



The 22 and 18MP was about the full frame sensor. I was just wondering why no APS-C rumor is around. There's a release every year and the last one was one year ago. But you're right. This year a new sensor must arrive with more pixels, especially since the kept the sensor last year.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 8, 2012)

While I agree that we're not exactly lens resolution-limited, it should be noted that overall shaprness is a combination of multiple factors, and sharper lenses will yield increased overall sharpness. 



KyleSTL said:


> Have you seen images taken with good glass on a 7D? They are good, right? That is the same pixel density as a 46MP FF camera. Why does everyone think this is some unknown territory we have never seen before?



Because we _haven't_ seen it before. The unknown territory is the combination of high pixel density and the perpiphery of the image circle. If you look at lens performance and/or theoretical MTF curves, you notice that lenses perform best in the center of the image circle, and that's the part that we see with an EF lens and an APS-C sensor.


----------



## anthros (Feb 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> So...4D is a no-no, but D4, that's fine? As was pointed out by someone else in another thread...if the number 4 is such a stigma in Japan, why did Nikon release a D4? They are also a Japanese company...



Yeah...good point. I cleverly thought of the D4 counterexample just after I posted. I admit I'm surprised that Nikon used the number 4 in a flagship product name. Maybe the 4=death thing is something westerners fixate on and make too much of.

At any rate, thanks for pointing out my oversight.

Jason


----------



## CarebbianTraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Because we _haven't_ seen it before. The unknown territory is the combination of high pixel density and the perpiphery of the image circle. If you look at lens performance and/or theoretical MTF curves, you notice that lenses perform best in the center of the image circle, and that's the part that we see with an EF lens and an APS-C sensor.



But that's why canon also updates the lens portfolio. The 70-200 f/2.8 IS II for example has extremely sharp corners. Higher MP cameras need better lenses. And canon is also interested in selling lenses ;-)


----------



## KyleSTL (Feb 8, 2012)

dilbert said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > vlim said:
> ...



I wasn't trying to say they should be the same price, only that the increase in price is more than I would have anticipated.


----------



## KyleSTL (Feb 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Because we _haven't_ seen it before. The unknown territory is the combination of high pixel density and the perpiphery of the image circle. If you look at lens performance and/or theoretical MTF curves, you notice that lenses perform best in the center of the image circle, and that's the part that we see with an EF lens and an APS-C sensor.



That is very true. We have only seen the center 39% of the area (62% of the vertical and horizontal dimensions) at that density. I guess based on that we have seen, we have not hit the point of diminishing returns on resolution for that section. What remains to be seen is if the corners of the lenses are out-resolved by the sensor.


----------



## fyngyrz (Feb 8, 2012)

*Is anyone else as...*

...completely unmoved by Canon's recent gear as I am?

For lenses, I'm interested in fast, low-CA lenses. And no, 2.8 isn't fast. 1.2 or 1.0 is fast.

For cameras, I'm interested in high ISO and low noise and more dynamic range. Not more pixels. 10...15mp is fine.

As for price, I'm interested in 5DmkII territory... $7000 is cause for hilarity, not purchase.

Seriously, it's been years since Canon released *anything* I actually wanted to go out and buy.

Half of every day is spent in the dark. Cameras and lenses that do poorly in the dark are of exactly zero interest, especially when we're talking the prices we do for EF/EOS.

I'm hoping for a 5DmkIII priced like the mkII that will add even more light-gathering capacity to my 85mm and 50mm f1.2 lenses. $3000 absolute tops.

The 5DmkII is *really* long in the tooth now. I like it, all right, but it's long past time it was retired for something better.

Better shots. In darker environments. That's the key. After all, a camera that can do that will do well in the daytime, too.


----------



## psolberg (Feb 8, 2012)

Let me just say admin that I've followed your site for years. never cared for the forums but this time I will. I've heard you say many times before (pretty much every year for the last two years) that this would be a big lens years. never is. canon sticks to its schedule of updates and a couple of new things now and then. But this year is likely to be the typical thing as lenses go, because that's how it goes all the time. Lenses will come as they always do with a +- few variance at best. we're not going to get 10 lenses by july, period. we haven't even gotten stuff that was anounced last year!.

Second, new better lenses don't point to a huge MP body. it is just the logical progression of things. everybody else, nikon/sony/sigma whatever, put out new models with better optics all the time. If they weren't better, nobody would buy them considering they are always more expensive. This is just wishful thinking from people that wish canon to keep chasing the ever pointless MP crown.

Third, canon isn't going back and forth at this point like a panic grandmother. The D5III is already what it is likely just about to be made official with production and tooling already churning out parts. 22MP or 52MP, it is what it is and if it doesn't fit somebody's idea of perfect, then that's life.

All we're hearing is a reaction to Nikon's D800, and we always do, for nikon can't do anything without people freaking out why canon isn't doing the same and vice versa. I'm sure everybody is emailing you that a 50MP 3DX is inminent in just a few months....curiously just as the D800 makes a splash. Whereas before everybody was emailing you that a low MP 5D was on the wings because that's what nikon was supposed to have.

get it? it's all just the same trend. I enjoy educated guessing but let's keep things realistic.




KyleSTL said:


> jwphotography said:
> 
> 
> > ... The question is, how will the current line of lenses fare under 36+ MP scrutiny? ...
> ...



EXACTLY. THANKS. Nikon/Canon/Sony don't need new lenses for 30MP+ full frame. Maybe if it was APSC and maybe if it was in the 40MP range. All this stuff about one lens indicating a huge MP jump is a bunch of wishful thinking. Surely edges in full frame cameras are going to come under scrutiny of the pixel peepers, but who cares. 36MP is only about a 20% linear increase over 20's so if the edges were good before, they will be good after. Sony, as other pointed out, has a 24MP APSC sensor which if sony wanted to, could be upsized to over 50MP. At that point *maybe* you'll start to worry. But 36MP is simply the next natural step.
22 is the new 12,
36 is the new 22.



> Canon should not take the D800 lightly. It´s just one camera, but it could destroy the Canon sales if Canon fails to reply right now! Show who´s boss. I always think realistic! Right now Canon is in a lot of trouble.


I hate to break it to you but this is precisely what's wrong with the crowds. Canon doesnt' have to show anybody who's boss...because there is NO boss. In fact if you look at specifications, Nikon had both the highest MP pro level DSLR (D3x if you don't consider the A900 pro) and the highest ISO performing full frame camera. Did canon die? did they get destroyed? What about this, canon doesn't have the highest MP apsc body either. are they going to die? 

let's cool off for a second, put fanboyism aside and think straight. people switch back and forth all the time. canon has a lead in some areas and lag in others. you can't expect, and you'll never see any one company be the top of everything. it may have happened in the film days but not these days.


----------



## jasonsim (Feb 8, 2012)

Maestro said:


> I´m sorry if things i said was upsetting to some, the thing is that i´m a very realistic person. I´m not a certain brand fanatic, though Canon is my first choice. The Nikon D800 has the same AF and metering system as the D4. 36mp and probably the best video from a dslr today. I have no doubts in my mind that Canon can make a camera just as good. But they need to hurry, they have to give us something to look forward to, not today not tomorrow, but yesterday. The sad part is that i know for a fact that a lot of people selling their canon gear and the reason is "swithing system" that´s what it says in their ads. Many doubt that Canon can match the D800. As we speak more and more are having thoughts of going to the other side. Canon should not take the D800 lightly. It´s just one camera, but it could destroy the Canon sales if Canon fails to reply right now! Show who´s boss. I always think realistic! Right now Canon is in a lot of trouble.



I agree, Canon has to come out with a killer response to the D800 and D800e. I doubt that they have a very good response though; perhaps a reason for them delaying the release of a 5D III. 

As for the new 24-70mm f/2.8 II: no IS is a real bummer and so is the stratospheric price! Did not see a need for the version 1, much less a need for version II. Damn dumb for Canon to put IS into consumer grade 28mm and 24mm primes.

The comment about the 50mm f/1.2L II possibility is just crazy. The 50mm f/1.2L is not that old and they could stand to improve quality control on it. Took me two tries to get a good one. Still not the best AF, but I can live with it.


----------



## KitH (Feb 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> While I agree that we're not exactly lens resolution-limited, it should be noted that overall shaprness is a combination of multiple factors, and sharper lenses will yield increased overall sharpness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Neuro, 

Do you think there's a case for making the image circle of L lenses larger and is this behind the front element getting wider on the new lenses (for a given max aperture)? Is this going to be where they find the FF lens quality, by forming the FF image using just the middle part of oversize lenses? 

It's a formula that works splendidly in the TS/E lenses.

Is there a reason why this wouldn't work (other than needing some stupendous aspherical surfaces and heading towards Leica S2 territory).


----------



## Woody (Feb 8, 2012)

jasonsim said:


> I agree, Canon has to come out with a killer response to the D800 and D800e. I doubt that they have a very good response though; perhaps a reason for them delaying the release of a 5D III.



Thought we should all take a walk down memory lane.

Does anyone remember the time when the Nikon D90 was announced? It was the first camera with video capabilities and everyone thought Canon was *******. But several weeks later, the 5D2 was announced: FF camera with 1080p video capability. Then, as they say, the rest is history: nobody ever talked about the video capability of the D90 anymore, the 5D2 became a massive seller for Canon (surprising even Canon themselves) and every single Canon DSLR after the 5D2 was equipped 1080p video capability while Nikon had nothing to offer (with 1080p) until the D3100 was released...


----------



## psolberg (Feb 9, 2012)

Woody said:


> jasonsim said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, Canon has to come out with a killer response to the D800 and D800e. I doubt that they have a very good response though; perhaps a reason for them delaying the release of a 5D III.
> ...



they were different cameras though. the D90 was not a 5D competitor or ever was, it was a 50/40D competitor. The D700 was the closest to a 5D competitor but really it was more of a speed demon than a high res studio camera....Also the D700 had NO video which was an auto win for canon. not so much this time around. so in a way nikon has never had a 5D competitor until now. And now it looks like the 5DIII will become a D700 competitor just as nikon leaves that segment. The bottom line is that just like the D700 wasn't inferior to the canon 5DII because it was different, and more than made up for the non video guys, the canon 5DIII won't be inferior to the nikon 800. They will be aimed at different needs and please different owners. The big news IMO is that video is now pretty much a zero sum game with all manufacturers doing it. so the free lunch of the 5D line is over.


----------



## PJshooter (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Canon, c'mon, with the pricing?


----------



## Wrathwilde (Feb 9, 2012)

phischeye said:


> my bets are on 4D.



I'll bet you $20 Canon will not have a 4D in their line up. The number four is considered inauspicious, in Japan, because it is pronounced the same as the word for death.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Is anyone else as...*



fyngyrz said:


> Half of every day is spent in the dark.



Sounds like somebody didnt pay their electricity bill...


----------



## Waterdonkey (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't think anyone has brought it up... 

But what ever the camera combo, the Video offering need to output 1080p 4:2:2 [email protected],30 and 24. 
H.264 is a nightmare to deal with in the broadcast world (I work for CBS in SF). We don't generally have time for grading and tweaking. You need good clean video at about 50Mbs ( Broadcast Standard? I think? Even tough we broadcast HD @ 35Mbs). 
I know the 5D II was a boon for the film guys and what a camera it is - I should'a bought that instead of 7D- but the film guys have time to deal with and grade the footage. 
Looking at this from the video guy point of view- I sometimes use my 7D as a 2nd cam with a Sony XDCAM-HD 350L and ok, it's the old 35Mbs VBR not the 50 Mbs. We take the HD-SDI out to a Nanoflash drive and that writes 35Mbs .MOV files. Some how that was easier then dealing with the XD"wraper" that comes off the XD disk...Now, I'm wading into the Editor's world, where they speak in CODEC and RENDER TIME and XD WRAPPERS and things I don't understand. 
The point is I give them my H.264 1080p 30frames video out of my 7D and they cringe and say this will take forever to render to 4:2:2 Prores HD (or whatever) in FCP.

The crazy high 4K should be held for maybe the C400? C300 is already 4K, they just have two green channels along with the R and B... and more things I don't, well, uh, understand ... 

Am I making any sense?


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 9, 2012)

Wrathwilde said:


> phischeye said:
> 
> 
> > my bets are on 4D.
> ...



you beat me to it, 4D is highly unlikely (Even though Nikon did come out with a D4, so theres that...) 

That said, a new high megapix camera... not something i'd want Canon to come up with, to be honest. I don't think it'll be too much like them to release one "just to" compete with the Nikon, they'll come up with something that Nikon doesn't have... mark my words


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 9, 2012)

JR said:


> Now that the cat is out of the bag, we keep hearing (well maybe more Graig then us!) more and more of the high MP camera some dream of being part of the 2012 line up. I think it will come after the 5DX or 5DIII and am sure it will blow the D800 out of the water. My two cents.



Well my to cents concerning the rumor " I have heard there will be a very high megapixel camera some time in 2012, possibly in the 40mp range and it won’t be the “5D Mark III":

This is marketing crap to torpedo D800 sales, e.g. people switching systems from Nikon to Canon. *Developing* a high MP camera is not exactly the same as having it in the release pipeline like Nikon, is it? And the updated primes they just released are not high MP but for video - the segment in which Canon is in ahead.

If Canon would be even in the general vicinity of a Camera of the D800 type, they'd call it 5DIII. If this really is released w/ 22MP, we'll know there's no high MP variant on the horizon.


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Feb 9, 2012)

All the comparision between Nikon and Canon, did anyone realize the D4 is being delay. Nikon too have their release problem to deal with. 

The first shipment of Nikon D4 cameras is delayed. The original date of February 16th is now pushed till March 15th, 2012. The reason for the delay seems to a be firmware bug and not a hardware issue. This appears to be a worldwide delay, not specific to a country or a region. The US press release listed the Nikon D4 availability as "late February".


----------



## Woody (Feb 9, 2012)

The truth is Canon is very very good in keeping their plans under wraps. We gotta give this to them. Sure, there may be 'leaks' here and there, but no one can tell with certainty, from miles away, what their road-map is and what their next product is going to be. Contrast this with Sony's MILC releases and even the D800: detailed leaks of their specs were typically spot on several weeks or months before announcements.

I believe even if the upcoming 5D3/5DX is 'only' 22 MP and 7 fps, as rumored, it does not mean Canon has no intention of releasing a 2D or 3D camera with 40 MP. For all we know, Canon may release a 6D rebel-like FF camera with 9 AF pt, 3 fps and 40 MP? Canon, after all, has unveiled a 100 MP APS-H sensor some years ago.


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 9, 2012)

Wrathwilde said:


> phischeye said:
> 
> 
> > my bets are on 4D.
> ...


Why the Nikon D4 then? ;D


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 9, 2012)

Maestro said:


> I´m sorry if things i said was upsetting to some, the thing is that i´m a very realistic person. I´m not a certain brand fanatic, though Canon is my first choice. The Nikon D800 has the same AF and metering system as the D4. 36mp and probably the best video from a dslr today. I have no doubts in my mind that Canon can make a camera just as good. But they need to hurry, they have to give us something to look forward to, not today not tomorrow, but yesterday. The sad part is that i know for a fact that a lot of people selling their canon gear and the reason is "swithing system" that´s what it says in their ads. Many doubt that Canon can match the D800. As we speak more and more are having thoughts of going to the other side. Canon should not take the D800 lightly. It´s just one camera, but it could destroy the Canon sales if Canon fails to reply right now! Show who´s boss. I always think realistic! Right now Canon is in a lot of trouble.


I couldn't care less about the D800. I'll take a lower MP FF with fantastic ISO performance over it any time.


----------



## JR (Feb 9, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> Maestro said:
> 
> 
> > I´m sorry if things i said was upsetting to some, the thing is that i´m a very realistic person. I´m not a certain brand fanatic, though Canon is my first choice. The Nikon D800 has the same AF and metering system as the D4. 36mp and probably the best video from a dslr today. I have no doubts in my mind that Canon can make a camera just as good. But they need to hurry, they have to give us something to look forward to, not today not tomorrow, but yesterday. The sad part is that i know for a fact that a lot of people selling their canon gear and the reason is "swithing system" that´s what it says in their ads. Many doubt that Canon can match the D800. As we speak more and more are having thoughts of going to the other side. Canon should not take the D800 lightly. It´s just one camera, but it could destroy the Canon sales if Canon fails to reply right now! Show who´s boss. I always think realistic! Right now Canon is in a lot of trouble.
> ...



@DrPhotography, +1 I am in the same camp as I crave for a better ISO camera. I am afraid though I will have to go with the 1DX to get it, or will I?!?!?

@Maestro, lets not forget the D800 represent only "a" market segment, what about the 1DX? In a few weeks from now when we have full test from the 1DX and the D4, what if the 1DX match the D4 in ISO but beats it in every other aspect? What then? Woulnd't that be a bummer for Nikon? Not sure we can judge Canon based on one camera segment. I dont doubt there is a need and a market for a camera like the D800, but is it more important then the market for a mid level MP camera with pro level AF and great ISO performance? That too would catter to a lot of us. Would we say the opposite if Nikon did that instead and had Canon come out with the high MP camera? Hell maybe Canon will catter to both markets. To our knowledge, Nikon is not planning another FF camera, so this is it...what I am saying is we may endup having more choice with Canon in the short run as with Nikon. Albeit frustrating because we are waiting here, but given these camera will last 3-4 years, I dont mind a few more weeks of drama!

8)


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 9, 2012)

JR said:


> @DrPhotography, +1 I am in the same camp as I crave for a better ISO camera. I am afraid though I will have to go with the 1DX to get it, or will I?!?!?


I'm in the game for the 1DX yes. But I reckon that Canon will have a second lower MP FF with great ISO, like 5DMkIII or 5Dx, whatever they will call it, which will be a lot more affordable. We just have to be patient


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 9, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Now that the cat is out of the bag, we keep hearing (well maybe more Graig then us!) more and more of the high MP camera some dream of being part of the 2012 line up. I think it will come after the 5DX or 5DIII and am sure it will blow the D800 out of the water. My two cents.
> ...



Really? Are you sure?

For one, Canon has already developed a 100 MP Camera, and that was several years ago. 

Huge MP cameras are nothing new, and I am sure BOTH Canon and Nikon have a dozen developmental models that are being R&D of which MOST never see the light and day, but of which features eventually wind up in production lines.

Both Canon and Nikon have product road maps, and these road maps extend out years and years. 

These road maps change over time. They are periodically re-evaluated and are one of the most protected secrets a company has. 

It is also MUCH MUCH harder to change a product once it is in the release cycle. It is still difficult to change pre-release, but is possible. I suspect some of the delays on the Canon 1Dx are firmware updates to allow for their F/8 AF hole. 

The D800 / D800e are not pre-order and starting to enter the release cycle. Pretty much not much new is going to happen to these cameras except bug fixes.

Canon, on the other hand has the time to tweak what ever they had in queue, whether it is improving their AF, adding in another feature, but I expect TWO cameras from Canon that will sit on either side of the D800 in terms of MP. I expect a 2D or 3D series which will be a 39 MP FF Camera that matches or beats ever spec on the Nikon, and expect it to be slightly more expensive like the 1Dx is to the D4. I also expect a moderate MP in the 24 MP range, or possibly 27MP for the 5D MK III which will be a merging of the 5D / 7D lines, so basically the 5D MK II with a little larger resolution, a lot better AF, improved color and ISO performance faster FPS, it will be cheaper than the D800 and the justification will be about IQ. The 5D MKIII will be a better performer but smaller MP. The 2D/3D will be a better performer, bigger MP.

If anything, both of these cameras become Nikon Killers because for the I NEED MORE MP crowd, they get it, and there are a lot of Nikon folks who are not crazy about 36 MP and giving them HIGH IQ, High Performance, and in a MP that is double their D700, it is much much more reasonable.

Why the delays... 

I think Canon announces these in tandem.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 9, 2012)

Canon has 3 current 70-200mm lenses F4, F2.8 and F2.8 + IS

So there must be plenty of scope for a 24-70mm IS F2.8 in the near future - perhaps waiting to released with a new 5D body?

I assume this new NON IS lens will sell like hot cakes as will the IS version when it comes.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Feb 9, 2012)

Stuart said:


> Canon has 3 current 70-200mm lenses F4, F2.8 and F2.8 + IS



Canon has released a 70-200mm f/4 IS over five years ago.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Is anyone else as...*



fyngyrz said:


> ...completely unmoved by Canon's recent gear as I am?



Me too.



fyngyrz said:


> For lenses, I'm interested in fast, low-CA lenses. And no, 2.8 isn't fast. 1.2 or 1.0 is fast.



I'll settle for reasonable priced (= closer to current non-L, rather than L) primes with f/2.0, though reading reviews like this make me think again...



fyngyrz said:


> For cameras, I'm interested in high ISO and low noise and more dynamic range. Not more pixels. 10...15mp is fine.



I would go that low, but 18MP would be just fine.



fyngyrz said:


> Seriously, it's been years since Canon released *anything* I actually wanted to go out and buy.



My last three lenses are Sigma or Samyang, and so will be my next two. I would have bought an EF 24mm f/2 USM, but Canon would rather sell an EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM to somebody else.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2012)

dilbert said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't trying to say they should be the same price, only that the increase in price is more than I would have anticipated.
> ...



I may be lacking in basic understanding of economics, but that makes no sense. These are Canon Japan's MSRP; a ¥10000 difference in absolute terms means a difference of $129. 

Perhaps a better way to phrase is would be that Canon is no longer giving US customers as big a price break. For example, on amazon.co.jp, the 24-70 lists for ¥144000, which converts to $1857 - based on the value of the dollar, that's what we should be paying, not the $1369 it lists at on B&H (not counting the $100 rebate). The MkII lists on amazon.co.jp for ¥195615 = $2523. So, we in the USA are still getting a break...just not as big a break. 

The value of the dollar relative to the yen is only one factor - that alone doesn't explain the above. Obviously, $1 ≠ 1 €. But the prices aren't Canon deciding to bilk European or other customers around the world, and cutting those in the US some slack. Most people don't consider the negotiations, tariffs, and trade concessions that occur between Japan and the US and other countries. Those are the primary reasons that US prices are relatively lower than the rest of the world (or, depending on your viewpoint, that's why those in the EU, AUS, etc., get 'screwed'). 

The street price of the MkI has a much greater drop relative to MSRP than the MkII, which is to be expected for an old vs. a new lens.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 9, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Now that the cat is out of the bag, we keep hearing (well maybe more Graig then us!) more and more of the high MP camera some dream of being part of the 2012 line up. I think it will come after the 5DX or 5DIII and am sure it will blow the D800 out of the water. My two cents.
> ...



It seems a little silly that people accept one rumour as gospel and dismiss the other out of hand. If Canon were looking to feed info to kill D800 sales I'm guessing this isnt the form it would take.

Why would Canon definately call a high megapixel body the 5D mk3? to me the 5D brand say"high megapixels" but rather "the FF body is the broadest appeal" and I'd argue that if the "22 MP" specs we've seen are real they represent something with a boarder appeal than a 40+ MP camera with limated FPS and ISO performance.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 10, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> Maestro said:
> 
> 
> > I´m sorry if things i said was upsetting to some, the thing is that i´m a very realistic person. I´m not a certain brand fanatic, though Canon is my first choice. The Nikon D800 has the same AF and metering system as the D4. 36mp and probably the best video from a dslr today. I have no doubts in my mind that Canon can make a camera just as good. But they need to hurry, they have to give us something to look forward to, not today not tomorrow, but yesterday. The sad part is that i know for a fact that a lot of people selling their canon gear and the reason is "swithing system" that´s what it says in their ads. Many doubt that Canon can match the D800. As we speak more and more are having thoughts of going to the other side. Canon should not take the D800 lightly. It´s just one camera, but it could destroy the Canon sales if Canon fails to reply right now! Show who´s boss. I always think realistic! Right now Canon is in a lot of trouble.
> ...



Totally agree here. I could care less about the D800.

Many people are switching camps? All for megapix? If it does happen, it'll be people with no brand loyalty - people who Canon aren't aiming for anyway. They'll just as easily switch back to Canon once Canon's "D800 killer" comes out - The 5D MkII was king of the prosumer FF for a while, its gonna take a lot more than 36MP to pull people away.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 10, 2012)

Stuart said:


> ...as will the IS version when it comes.



LOL can we stick this comment in a time capsule and open it in 10 years time when the CR1 Rumour comes out for the IS 24-70


----------

